# Powder Dyes



## Bobostro61 (Mar 26, 2013)

So what do you pros think are the best powder dyes to use?  Some use Pearl Ex and some use other dyes.  I'd like to try them but not break my bank account in doing so.  What's a good web site or store to buy them at?


----------



## Justturnin (Mar 26, 2013)

I use PearlEx and Coastal Scents Micas, but I am no pro.


----------



## SteveG (Mar 26, 2013)

What are you casting with?


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Mar 27, 2013)

I use Pearl Ex and locally available PR. I am not a pro either


----------



## Bobostro61 (Mar 27, 2013)

SteveG said:


> What are you casting with?



PR.  I'm using Casting Craft now but have a gallon of Silmar41 on order.


----------



## BSea (Mar 27, 2013)

I use Mica from Coastal Scents, and liquid dyes from Us Composits.  I also use a few pearl ex colors.


----------



## healeydays (Mar 27, 2013)

I use Pearl Ex and in some cases artist oil paint depending on the look and color I am going for...


----------

